# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ اللّهَ غَافِلاً عَمَّا يَعْمَلُ الظَّالِمُونَ

## شبيهة عمري

* السلام عليكم 

كنت اسمع سورة إبراهيم بصوت خالد الجليل ويوم وصل اخر مقطع طبعا صوته مؤثر لدرجة اني اصيييح ولكن من يووصل عند هاا الايه اصيح جد قوييييييييه ....

الاية الكريمة:
وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ اللّهَ غَافِلاً عَمَّا يَعْمَلُ الظَّالِمُونَ إِنَّمَا يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ تَشْخَصُ فِيهِ الأَبْصَارُ 42 مُهْطِعِينَ مُقْنِعِي رُءُوسِهِمْ لاَ يَرْتَدُّ إِلَيْهِمْ طَرْفُهُمْ وَأَفْئِدَتُهُمْ هَوَاء 43 وَأَنذِرِ النَّاسَ يَوْمَ يَأْتِيهِمُ الْعَذَابُ فَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ رَبَّنَا أَخِّرْنَا إِلَى أَجَلٍ قَرِيبٍ نُّجِبْ دَعْوَتَكَ وَنَتَّبِعِ الرُّسُلَ أَوَلَمْ تَكُونُواْ أَقْسَمْتُم مِّن قَبْلُ مَا لَكُم مِّن زَوَالٍ 44 وَسَكَنتُمْ فِي مَسَـاكِنِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمْ كَيْفَ فَعَلْنَا بِهِمْ وَضَرَبْنَا لَكُمُ الأَمْثَالَ 45 وَقَدْ مَكَرُواْ مَكْرَهُمْ وَعِندَ اللّهِ مَكْرُهُمْ وَإِن كَانَ مَكْرُهُمْ لِتَزُولَ مِنْهُ الْجِبَالُ إبراهيم : 46 

وها الشرح والتفسير لاني قلبي تقطع ابي اعرف الشرح 
{شرح الكلمات}:

{عما يعمل الظالمون}: أي المشركون من اهل مكة وغيرهم.
{ليوم تشخص فيه الأبصار}: أي تنفتح فلا تغمض لشدة ما ترى من الأهوال.

{مهطعين مقنعي رؤوسهم}: أي مسرعين الى الداعي الذي دعاهم الى الحشر, رافعي رؤوسهم.

{وأفئدتهم هواء}: أي فارغة من العقل لشدة الخوف والفزع.

{نجب دعوتك}: أي على لسان رسولك فنعبدك ونوحدك ونتبع الرسل.

{ما لكم من زوال}: أي عن الدنيا الى الآخرة.

{وقد مكروا مكرهم}: أي مكرت قريش بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث أرادوا قتله او حبسه أو نفيه.

{وإن كان مكرهم لتزول منه}: أي لم يكن مكرهم بالذي تزول منه الجبال فإنه تافه {الجبال}: لا قيمة له فلا تعبأ به ولا تلتفت اليه.


ولا تحسبن -أيها الرسول- أن الله غافل عما يعمله الظالمون: من التكذيب بك وبغيرك من الرسل, وإيذاء المؤمنين وغير ذلك من المعاصي, إنما يؤخِّرُ عقابهم ليوم شديد ترتفع فيه عيونهم ولا تَغْمَض; مِن هول ما تراه. وفي هذا تسلية لرسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. يوم يقوم الظالمون من قبورهم مسرعين لإجابة الداعي رافعي رؤوسهم لا يبصرون شيئًا لهول الموقف, وقلوبهم خالية ليس فيها شيء; لكثرة الخوف والوجل من هول ما ترى. وأنذر -أيها الرسول- الناس الذين أرسلتُكَ إليهم عذاب الله يوم القيامة, وعند ذلك يقول الذين ظلموا أنفسهم بالكفر: ربنا أَمْهِلْنا إلى وقت قريب نؤمن بك ونصدق رسلك. فيقال لهم توبيخًا: ألم تقسموا في حياتكم أنه لا زوال لكم عن الحياة الدنيا إلى الآخرة, فلم تصدِّقوا بهذا البعث؟وحللتم في مساكن الكافرين السابقين الذين ظلموا أنفسهم كقوم هود وصالح, وعلمتم -بما رأيتم وأُخبرتم- ما أنزلناه بهم من الهلاك, وضربنا لكم الأمثال في القرآن, فلم تعتبروا؟وقد دبَّر المشركون الشرَّ للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بقتله, وعند الله مكرهم فهو محيط به, وقد عاد مكرهم عليهم, وما كان مكرهم لتزول منه الجبال ولا غيرها لضعفه ووَهَنه, ولم يضرُّوا الله شيئًا, وإنما ضرُّوا أنفسهم.

ما يستفاد منها: 


الفوائد:

1- تأخير العذاب عن الظلمة في كل زمان ومكان لم يكن غفلة عنهم, وإنما هو تأخيرهم الى يوم القيامة او الى ان يحين الوقت المحدد لأخذهم.


2- بيان أهوال يوم القيامة وصعوبة الموقف فيه حتى يتمنى الظالمون الرجوع الى الدنيا ليؤمنوا ويطيعوا ويوحدوا ربهم في عبادته.

3- التنديد بالظلم وبيان عقاب الظالمين بذكر أحوالهم.

4- تقرير جريمة قريش في ائتمارها على قتل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

5- تقوية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وحمله على الصبر ليواصل دعوته الى ربه الى ان ينصرها الله تعالى وتبلغ المدى المحدد لها والأيام كانت صعبة على رسول الله وأصحابه لتكالب المشركين على أذاهم, وازدياد ظلمهم لهم فقال تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: {ولا تحسبن الله غافلاً عما يعمل الظالمون}

6- لامهلة بعد مجئ العذاب (وَأَنذِرِ النَّاسَ يَوْمَ يَأْتِيهِمُ الْعَذَابُ)

7- (نجب دعوتك) أي نوحدك ونطيعك ونطيع رسولك, فيقال لهم: توبيخاً وتقريعاً وتكذيباً لهم (أو لم تكونوا اقسمتم) أي حلفتم (من قبل ما لكم من زوال) اي أطلبتم الآن التأخير ولم تطلبوه عندما قلتم ما لنا من زوال ولا ارتحال من الدنيا الى الآخرة.

8- (وإن كان مكرهم لتزول منه الجبال) أي ولم يكن مكرهم لتزول منه الجبال فإنه تافه لا وزن ولا اعتبار فلا تحفل به أيها الرسول ولا تلتفت, فإنه لا يحدث منه شيء, وفعلاً قد خابوا فيه أشد الخيبة*

والله ثم والله هاااي الايه اثرت فيني بسبب الظلم يعني لو حد ظلمكم هاي الايه تريحه

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## شبيهة عمري

معقوله ولا رد!!!!!

----------


## عبوشه

الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتج يارب ويكتب لج الاجر في كل كلمه اضعاف اضعافها 
اللهم لاتجعلنا ظالمون آمين ...

----------


## شبيهة عمري

يسلموووووو ع الرورد

----------


## طـالبـة علـم

*نسأل الله السلامة والعافية 

الله يغفر لنا ولكم ويتجاوز عنا وعنكم

أثابكِ الله يا غالية أحسن إليك ونفع بكِ*

----------


## sweet_2008

نسأل الله السلامة والعافية 

الله يغفر لنا ولكم ويتجاوز عنا وعنكم

أثابكِ الله يا غالية أحسن إليك ونفع بكِ

----------


## شبيهة عمري

تسلموو ع الرردووووووووود

----------


## موزه عبيد

فعلا آيات مؤثرة و القرآن الكريم جميع آياته مؤثرة
و كل كلمة فيه يتمعنها القارئ يكتشف بلاغتهاو عظمة معانيها

يزااااااج الله خير الغالية على هذا التذكير و الله يرزقنا حسن الخاتمة

----------


## شبيهة عمري

تسلمين موزه ع الردود

----------


## المدامع

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## روز2008

يزاااج الله كل خير على الموضوع الرائع والله يجعله في ميزااان حسناتج

----------

